# Tac setup



## jarratt (Jul 12, 2017)

What is every one going to be shooting this year at TAC? Right now my plain is to use my realmx with black gold ascent sight spot hog infinity prong rest. Have not decided on arrows yet looking at running gold tip hunter xt, gold tip 22s or eastons hyperspeeds.


----------



## rober2wt (Feb 12, 2017)

target bow, hunting bow, few beater arrows from the pile... some water and good shoes.

do people really go all out setting something new up for a novelty shoot?


----------



## allxs (Mar 10, 2005)

Shoot what you brung!


----------



## lazyhubby70 (Jan 10, 2012)

I put shorts bars on my 3D setup and ran it.....long bars have the potential to hang on brush depending on where the trail leads.....
Take extra water.....They say it is halfway but was after target 19 on 1 range last year.

Snacks, bug spray and comfortable boots....

Shot prime and sitka in same day last year in TN....13.5 miles and 50 targets.....a great day!!!!

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## MJAndrews (Sep 2, 2012)

I planned on going to San Antonio this year but just started a new job so that's most likely on hold. With that said I was thinking either my Halon X with an HHA Kingpin TE or the Traverse I just bought with a Fast Eddie XL. Planning on shooting Easton Axis either way. They're relatively cheap and durable.


----------



## jarratt (Jul 12, 2017)

lazyhubby70 said:


> I put shorts bars on my 3D setup and ran it.....long bars have the potential to hang on brush depending on where the trail leads.....
> Take extra water.....They say it is halfway but was after target 19 on 1 range last year.
> 
> Snacks, bug spray and comfortable boots....
> ...


How many arrows did you take did you loose or break a lot. Thinking about taking dozen. Hoping to get to shoot for 2 days. Was there a lot of standing around waiting for people to shoot or did it go pretty quick.


----------



## MONSTERKEN (Jan 27, 2019)

Mathews Monster, Hog Father single pin, 2 dozen Black Eagle Outlaws. I built the arrows just for the TAC. They are 28 5/8" carbon to carbon, 30gr brass insert, 125gr fp, and running Bohning Heats out back with a 6° right helical. Total arrow weight is 455gr +/-. Should be absolutely screaming out of my Monster. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## B.Rich108 (Feb 3, 2019)

This will be my first year doing it as well. I’ll be doing the one in PA. I’ll be using my Triax with 10” and 8” stabs, Hha king pin TE. I plan on building Easton Hexx arrows. They seem like a solid arrow to build not just for the TAC but for 3D and hunting as well. Anyone else been to the TAC in PA?


----------



## Scottspot50 (Nov 21, 2017)

My 50 meter set up. Skinny fast arrows because of the range. I want to have 115 to 120 yd on my sight without guesstamating.


----------



## big44a4 (Dec 23, 2016)

Scottspot50 said:


> My 50 meter set up. Skinny fast arrows because of the range. I want to have 115 to 120 yd on my sight without guesstamating.


This. Nothing like having the confidence just turn the dial and let it fly.

Easton Hexx. 15” stasis. Hogg father double pin. Hunting setup minus the arrow build.


----------



## Ptexpress513 (May 12, 2018)

Whatever bow I settle on for shooting during this upcoming bow season. I shoot a stab and v bar set up and the sword judge pro, however, so almost like a bowhunter class 3D rig.


----------



## jek279 (Jan 17, 2016)

price matters


----------



## BoganOutdoors (Aug 4, 2018)

I will be running close to what you have.
Realm with MBG Ascent Verdict Assault and Hamskea Pro Hunter.
My hunter XTs are on the heavy side. I may run Velocity XT to gain more distance.
I'd like to be out to 110+ yds, but I haven't played around enough to know if it's possible.


----------



## gsteve (Sep 5, 2016)

i see shots out past 120 ! My proforce/cbe slider is maxed out at 90 , i have yet to try my hyperforce to see if it will extend out there.


----------



## 5BtoSB (Sep 26, 2019)

How many shots at a TAC event are 100 yards or further?


----------



## arrowblaster (Feb 9, 2004)

5BtoSB said:


> How many shots at a TAC event are 100 yards or further?


Last one I went to in Seven Springs, was 145 yards. I would say 5-6 shots over 100.


----------

